# DP/DR



## Becca98 (Jun 22, 2014)

Hi, I just want to start by saying i have never suffered with DP/DR ever until a few months back. It all started when i thought it was cool to try smoking weed which was a very bad idea as i went on a very bad trip and had a severe panick attack! Ever since that day nothing has been right, I have become very anxious and have not been the same person i used to be and it makes me so sad because all i want is to feel 'normal' again but i feel like it will just never happen. Anyway my symptoms have been

-Feeling like im not really there all the time exept when im sleeping although i wake up feeling very confused.

-Not being able to go out or do the stuff i used to because i feel like i will pass out or have a panick attack because i feel like im not there at all.

-i have been getting more headaches recently aswell

Anyway, i have been to the doctors a few times and i am going to have an MRI scan because i have convinced myself that i have a brain tumor and its driving me crazy! I have also started having therapy to try and help with the anxiety but i feel like no matter what i do this feeling will never go away

If anyone else is going through the same thing please reply to this i really am sick of everything i just feel like i dont want to live anymore


----------



## Haumea (Jul 11, 2009)

First thing you want to do Is to stop thinking "it will never happen."

Bad trips are a way of showing you your fears, and if you are not ready to deal with them, you may dissociate.

(This is why casual drug use is inadvisable, but if one is actually prepared as in a shamanic context, even a bad trip may be therapeutic.)

It "will happen" when you start tackling the fears that the bad trip revealed to you. Those are the things to work on/change.


----------



## Becca98 (Jun 22, 2014)

Haumea said:


> First thing you want to do Is to stop thinking "it will never happen."
> 
> Bad trips are a way of showing you your fears, and if you are not ready to deal with them, you may dissociate.
> 
> ...


Thankyou, do you know if there is anything else i can do to help these horrible symptoms go away?


----------



## Haumea (Jul 11, 2009)

Stop worrying about the symptoms. They are a symptom of deeper issues that need to be addressed (things like self-esteem issues, being overly self-critical, codependency, etc.) The less you worry about them, the better off you'll be.


----------



## Becca98 (Jun 22, 2014)

Haumea said:


> Stop worrying about the symptoms. They are a symptom of deeper issues that need to be addressed (things like self-esteem issues, being overly self-critical, codependency, etc.) The less you worry about them, the better off you'll be.


Thankyou so much, i will try


----------

